# Grainger



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I can't offer enough praise for Grainger.

While I've only ordered two things on two separate occasions, a barrel/drum cart and a barrel/drum wrap-around heater, I cannot begin to express how easy their on-line ordering process is, how cheap and reasonable their shipping rates are, and how fast and efficient the shipping process is.

Prices are real good, too. Much of what you'll find in our bee supply catalogs can also be found at Grainger.

Thanks!

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Very fast shipping after ordering. And they have good popcorn at their branch in San Carlos, CA.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Grainger-Oxnard, Calif*

:applause:
They have excellent service too!
They sell me the one gallon plastic pails with the O ring in the lid that works for syrup feeding.
I am picking up some black plastic pails for feeding Fumagillin syrup so that the medication does not brake down in sunlight. I will probably cover them with white plais because of warmer temperatures at this time of the year.
Ernie


----------

